# Waypoint Soil Test Results



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I received my soil test results from Waypoint today. I am surprised by the numbers and part of me wonders how accurate my test sample was. I took 6 plugs from the yard and mixed them up. There was about 1/4" of topsoil in the sample plugs since we put that down before planting the new lawn 30 days ago. 
Will that alter the results or since it is in fact part of the soil it should be included?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Where in Western Ohio are you?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

That sample doesn't look bad at all, ph is within range for grass growing. Follow their instructions for amendments and you should be fine.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Where in Western Ohio are you?


Im in Northeast Ohio. Near CLE


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I was hoping we could narrow down whether the slightly alkaline soil pH was due to the existing parent soil or due to the applied topsoil (e.g. topsoil had been amended with lime at some point). Not important. pH 7.3 shouldn't have a significant affect on nutrient availability. 
The tested nutrient levels are are fine and indicate no shortages and any turf issues shouldn't be due to any nutrient deficiency.
No big deal with including the topsoil in your sample and any outliers due to the topsoil will show up on next year's test. Ideally, you should pull 6-8 plugs for every 3000 sq ft of lawn.
How's your new lawn looking? 12M of lawn is quite an endeavor.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:
 

> I was hoping we could narrow down whether the slightly alkaline soil pH was due to the existing parent soil or due to the applied topsoil (e.g. topsoil had been amended with lime at some point). Not important. pH 7.3 shouldn't have a significant affect on nutrient availability.
> The tested nutrient levels are are fine and indicate no shortages and any turf issues shouldn't be due to any nutrient deficiency.
> No big deal with including the topsoil in your sample and any outliers due to the topsoil will show up on next year's test. Ideally, you should pull 6-8 plugs for every 3000 sq ft of lawn.
> How's your new lawn looking? 12M of lawn is quite an endeavor.


The new lawn is getting there.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------

